# Training/command words?



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

What word(s) do you prefer to use for recall?
I have used the basic come, here and touch and he knows them all require coming to me and touching his nose to my hand then he sits.
I just can’t decide which word is better suited for long term use. For piggybacking on new skills or other commands that may conflict as we go.
Sophie’s recall is just her name and she comes every time.
Was thinking of that with Emmett but wanted to lay ground work and foundation skills with other words as well.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

“Here” is more distinguishable at distance “come“
“Toot toot toot“ on a whistle is even clearer.

I suppose using her name would work. The name is typically how dog is sent for a Marked to retrieve in field training.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

SRW said:


> “Here” is more distinguishable at distance “come“
> “Toot toot toot“ on a whistle is even clearer.
> 
> I suppose using her name would work. The name is typically how dog is sent for a Marked to retrieve in field training.


Thanks!
I do usually whistle first then say his name so that gets his attention on me and stops what he is doing then say the command. I think for simplicity sake and given your comment I will stick with come as the command word still with the expectation that he touches my hand and sits as a finish for recall.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jasmyne said:


> I do usually whistle first then say his name so that gets his attention on me and stops what he is doing then say the command.


Almost all field trainers use one blast on the whistle as a sit command.
IMO It would benefit everyone to teach it to their dog.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

SRW said:


> Almost all field trainers use one blast on the whistle as a sit command.
> IMO It would benefit everyone to teach it to their dog.


How do you connect this? I agree would be good and would like to learn how.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Somebody I trained with a while back said training commands can be anything at all. 

You could say "APPLE" instead of "COME" - and as long as you use that command consistently and are clear when reinforcing/rewarding, the dog will always come when you say "APPLE". 

Any word you choose to use is fine - but you have to train clearly and be consistent. 

So to answer your question - 

Come, here, touch - are 3 different commands to me. 

I'll throw in something a little extra here though 

Come = is me telling the dog to come to me, no sit requirements or anything. Just come FLYING IN from wherever. 

for advanced training, I will say "come" if I intend to drop my dog (tell him to drop in a down halfway to me). 

Front = is my command when I want my dog to come in at a fast clip and auto sit in perfect front position (front and centered and a few inches in front of me). 

Hand signal = arm raised to the side and swept across to the opposite shoulder and down to my side in one movement, is the nonverbal recall.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

For me, it depends what I'm doing. They have multiple commands that mean recall but all in slightly different ways. "Come" means sit in front, used in obedience mostly. "Here" is used in field. It also means to go this way in agility. I've been told by agility people not to use it, but why fix what isn't broken? "Let's go" or "get in here" are used in the yard for coming back inside. For the rare "I wanna act like an idiot" times. We also use Kate's hand signal recall.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reply’s. He picks up things so quickly and I want to be consistent so wanted to really dive into what is the best way forward.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Words can be whatever as long as you’re consistent. I have a friend whose dog recalls to the word “bacon”.

My dogs recall to “come” and to a whistle. Whistle usually when we’re out on a walk and they get kinda far from me


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Words can be whatever as long as you’re consistent. I have a friend whose dog recalls to the word “bacon”.
> 
> My dogs recall to “come” and to a whistle. Whistle usually when we’re out on a walk and they get kinda far from me


I tell my students that. You can use whatever word you want. 
My warnings for unique words are:
Everyone has to agree with it and use it. 
You can't be embarrassed to say the word to grandma.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

I totally get that you can use whatever word you like. my main concern was potentially using words that would conflict with further training confusion down the line for other commands advanced training concepts.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DevWind said:


> I tell my students that. You can use whatever word you want.
> My warnings for unique words are:
> Everyone has to agree with it and use it.
> You can't be embarrassed to say the word to grandma.


It’s like a dog’s name!! You can’t be embarrassed for screaming the name or word outside and having all your neighbors hear you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jasmyne said:


> I totally get that you can use whatever word you like. my main concern was potentially using words that would conflict with further training confusion down the line for other commands advanced training concepts.


I dont find it to be much of an issue with everyday life/words. 

I run into that problem in agility - a lot of “T” equipment and speedy/excited dogs don’t often listen to all of the words you say lol. I had to differentiate “tunnel” “teeter” “table” and my contact word is “touch” (but i could never train myself to say a different word for that lol).


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> I dont find it to be much of an issue with everyday life/words.
> 
> I run into that problem in agility - a lot of “T” equipment and speedy/excited dogs don’t often listen to all of the words you say lol. I had to differentiate “tunnel” “teeter” “table” and my contact word is “touch” (but i could never train myself to say a different word for that lol).


Thanks for the insight. I would like to possibly try that with Emmett or some field retrieving etc and having no real experience with either so was curious about the best words to use.


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

Jasmyne said:


> For piggybacking on new skills or other commands that may conflict as we go.


To help you along, write down all the commands you have for your doggo, including words that doggo knows. This helps to keep track of words that your dog has already learnt and helps you to find new words to use.
That's what we've done with our pup.  We listed all words and commands he knows into text file.

Btw, dogs aren't language restricted and you can use words from other languages as well. Or unique sounds that aren't actual words.
For example, we live in Estonia and most of our commands are in Estonian, e.g "istu" (sit), "püsti" (stand), "rulli" (roll over), "lama" (lay down). But for two tasks, there aren't good Estonian word for it and we instead use English ones. The two being "spin" (to make 360 turn) and "fetch" (to go and retrieve an item).


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jasmyne said:


> How do you connect this? I agree would be good and would like to learn how.


First, always have a whistle hanging off your neck.
If you have already taught the voice command “sit”, simply follow the command with a toot on the whistle. In a short time your pup will respond to either the voice or whistle command. In addition to both I also use a hand signal so I can make the dog sit silently.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

SRW said:


> First, always have a whistle hanging off your neck.
> If you have already taught the voice command “sit”, simply follow the command with a toot on the whistle. In a short time your pup will respond to either the voice or whistle command. In addition to both I also use a hand signal so I can make the dog sit silently.


thank you. I will work on that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jasmyne said:


> Thanks for the insight. I would like to possibly try that with Emmett or some field retrieving etc and having no real experience with either so was curious about the best words to use.


I like the suggestion to use a notebook! I use the notes app on my phone to keep track of cues.

My agility instructor teaches 3 separate tunnel behaviors depending on where the dog needs to go after the tunnel, so keeping track of all the words is important.

I’ll also note that most dogs aren’t usually dumb and can differentiate meaning behind words depending on surrounding - for example “touch”. My nose-to-target cue is “touch”, my word for contacts is also “touch”. Interestingly, I also teach a foot-to-target cue that I call “paw”, but I could never commit to saying “paw” for contacts LOL. I usually use “touch” to mean nose-to-hand. Never once during a training session has either dog ever used their nose when I said “touch”. They always slam their paws into a 2o2o.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

For recall we use "venga", which means come in Spanish. It's a word that you can say loudly with strong urgency and doesn't sound like any of the other words that we use. We only use this word when we are training on a long line...at almost a year, he still is super spotty and a blowing leaf can distract him...and if he doesn't come immediately, we reel him in. Everytime he "vengas", he gets a jackpot of treats and loves! If I have to reel him in, he gets nothing. We practice this at least 3x, or more, per week in a big field where I can let him frolic and sniff until I call Venga. After each call, I make him sit, as a kind of reset before I say "go play", which releases him. 

We put our hand out and say "hand" for times that we need to have him come to us and we are in close proximity. We see "venga" as different than "hand" and it is reserved only for those high stakes times when it is imperative that he comes immediately and is most likely off leash.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JulieCA said:


> .at almost a year, he still is super spotty and a blowing leaf can distract him...and if he doesn't come immediately, we reel him in. Everytime he "vengas", he gets a jackpot of treats and loves! If I have to reel him in, he gets nothing


The reason he is still "spotty" on recall is "vengas" isn't a command. To your pup "vengas" means 'come here if and when you want treats'. Sometimes things like leaves are more important than treats.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

SRW said:


> First, always have a whistle hanging off your neck.
> If you have already taught the voice command “sit”, simply follow the command with a toot on the whistle. In a short time your pup will respond to either the voice or whistle command. In addition to both I also use a hand signal so I can make the dog sit silently.


Silly question but is there a specific kind of whistle? At first search I see your basic gym style, and then a few dog whistles that look a little different from each other. Can you please point me in the right direction!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jasmyne said:


> Silly question but is there a specific kind of whistle? At first search I see your basic gym style, and then a few dog whistles that look a little different from each other. Can you please point me in the right direction!


Whatever you like. For basic yard training I use a Roy Gonia pealess.





Roy Gonia Special PEALESS Whistle


Roy Gonia Special offers no pea, which means no trill. Ideal for close range dog work or working with puppies. This whistle is ideal for training in colder months because there is no pea to freeze up.



www.gundogsonline.com


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

DevWind said:


> I tell my students that. You can use whatever word you want.
> My warnings for unique words are:
> Everyone has to agree with it and use it.
> You can't be embarrassed to say the word to grandma.


Great way to describe it! I've been told that the word should basically make you not feel embarassed to yell it out in public (esp if in distress). Owners with multiple dogs would use the name - which would make it less confusing.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Aeacus said:


> To help you along, write down all the commands you have for your doggo, including words that doggo knows. This helps to keep track of words that your dog has already learnt and helps you to find new words to use.
> That's what we've done with our pup.  We listed all words and commands he knows into text file.
> 
> Btw, dogs aren't language restricted and you can use words from other languages as well. Or unique sounds that aren't actual words.
> For example, we live in Estonia and most of our commands are in Estonian, e.g "istu" (sit), "püsti" (stand), "rulli" (roll over), "lama" (lay down). But for two tasks, there aren't good Estonian word for it and we instead use English ones. The two being "spin" (to make 360 turn) and "fetch" (to go and retrieve an item).


True. I know some PS dogs who only respond to german - bc the commands must be protected.


----------

